# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden en vraagjes hierover..

## evi

oke ik wil graag zwanger worden.
heb net mijn mirena spiraal verwijderd.
1.is het normaal dat je gelijk daarna een uur of 2 weer gewoon ongestelt word??want ik ben sinds de mirena 3 jaar niet meer ongestelt geweest.
2.kan ik dit dan gewoon van deze dag gaan rekenen wanneer de ovulatie is??
en hoe doe je dat precies??14 dagen vertel tellen toch??
3.en dan nu een vraag waar sommige mischien raar van opkijken of misschien wel tegen zijn.
ik heb medicatie voor stemmingswisselingen(helaas)!!!!!!!
vanwege mijn psyische klachten.
maar met medicatie gaat het heel goed nergens last van..
maar nu wil ik eigenlijk zelf gaan afbouwen met deze medicatie omdat ik anders het kind schaad.(ben ik bang) en bij navraag zeggen ze dat ze te weinig gegevens hebben om dit te kunnen bevestigen...
ja ik moet deze medicatie altijd blijven slikken eigenlijk maar dat zou dan betekenen dat ik geen kind zou mogen krijgen...
ik hoop dat er mensen zijn met ervaringen hiermee of dat mensen mijn vragen kunnen beantwoorden..
groetjes evi

----------


## Agnes574

ik zie geen reden waarom je niet zwanger zou kunnen worden...wanneer je,eventueel,zwanger word is maar afwachten natuurlijk(ik hoor vaak dat het na gebruik van anti-conceptie wel zo'n jaar kan duren voor je zwanger bent;bij anderen is't dan weer gelijk prijs)
Kun je niet van medicatie veranderen? iets nemen met dezelfde werking wat minder schadelijk zou zijn voor de baby? En ist zeker dat wat je nu neemt echt enorm veel schade zou kunnen toebrengen aan je baby?
Informeer je gewoon goed(ga 's naar gynaecoloog of arts?!) en veel succes!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## evi

bedankt voor je reactie hierop.
nou ik ben nu zelf aan het afbouwen met die medicatie gewoon zonder overleg en dat gaat prima.
heb het een hele tijd geleden navraag gedaan over deze medicatie maar ze zeggen dat er niet genoeg over bekend is om dat uit te sluiten.
grotjes evi

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou toch niet zomaar afbouwen zonder overleg meiske....raad van een dokter kan nooit kwaad!!!
Hoe wist jij;nu wil ik zwanger worden,nu wil ik een kind???
Ik begin namelijk ook(op mijn 33ste wel zo'n beetje een kinderwens te krijgen...maar het 'vrije' gevoel weegt nog even zwaar als het 'ik wil een kind-gevoel'...maar zal hier zelf een topic over starten,hopelijk reageer je daar eens???

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## evi

hoi agnes..
bedankt voor je reactie...
tja die vraag vroeg een vriendin mij ook laatst..
die vriendin zei :ik wil wel graag een kind maar ik moet dan veel inleveren enzo.
kwa vrije tijd en financiel enzo.
ik heb dat gevoel nooit gehad ik wil graag, heel graag inleveren maakt me niet uit dat weegt niet op bij mij om aan een kindje te beginnen..

maar ik heb inmiddels na mijn laatste berichtje hier veel meegemaakt.
ben gelijk zwanger geworden...
en heb helaas 4 weken geleden een eug gehad ..
dat is een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap mijn kindje(11 weken oud)
zat helaas in mijn eileider en is daar gaan groeien totdat mijn eierstok en eileider gescheurd waren..
en ik met spoed in het ziekenhuis ben beland 
daar ben ik gelijk geopereerd.
nu ben ik mijn rechter eierstok/ eileider en mijn kindje..
en mijn kans op zwangerschap is nu dus verminderd en de angst om weer zwanger te worden al helemaal..
wel voelde ik me tijdens de zwangerschap goed ..dus ik had bijna geen medicatie.daar heeft dit ook niet aan gelegen zei de gyn in het ziekenhuis.
ik ga even een kijktje nemen bij jou topic..
tot daar.
x evi

----------

